# c.s. cant figure out whats causing lag



## amanda3300 (Jun 13, 2007)

:sigh:I cant figure out what is causing lag when I play counter strike. I played around with my rates and it didnt make a difference. My internet speed is really good, I have done spyware scans and I also close all other programs while playing... :sigh:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is this a new problem or has it always been like this? Any recent hardware changes?

Do you get lag with other games?

Is it just online games? Are you using a firewall?

Please post your full system specs.


----------



## amanda3300 (Jun 13, 2007)

New problem (well i lagged a little before- nothing like this i cant even play now) , no hardware changes, i dont play other games, yes-windows firewall. 

Processor: Intel Pentium M 730 (1.60GHz, 2MB L2 cache, 533MHz FSB) 
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (SP2) 
Memory: 512MB, DDR2 400MHz (256MB x 2) 
Battery: Standard 6-cell. 
Screen: 15.4" Wide-screen XGA (1280 x 800) 
Graphics: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900 w/64MB-128MB shared video 
Hard Drive: 40GB (4200 RPM) 
Optical Drive: 24X Combo DVD/CD-RW 
Wireless: Intel PRO/Wireless 2200 (802.11b/g) internal wireless 
Ports: PCMCIA Type II PC Card slot, microphone jack, headphone jack, Secure Digital slot, FireWire port, Ethernet port, Modem port, S-video TV-out connector, 4 USB 2.0 ports, AC adapter connector

^^is that what you meant?? :4-dontkno

thanx


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Additionally, does it do this on multiple servers or just one?


----------



## amanda3300 (Jun 13, 2007)

ok this is really bugging me!! since i put in more memory(2gb) it has been better.. like sometimes doesnt lagg at all, and others it starts lagging really bad.. Its in all servers. my ping is always fine i dont think its my internet.. although lately i time out ALOT. It seems like the game is skipping.. sound and video. its all choppy and driving me nuts!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

How many FPS are you getting? Type this into the console while at a server. To get to the console, hit the tilde key.

```
cl_showfps 1
```
Does your CPU usage seem to spike when you are out of a game?


----------



## amanda3300 (Jun 13, 2007)

usually about 65-70 fps 0 loss 0 choke.. and my cpu spikes constantly


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Then its not game lag its internet or server lag (ping) around 30fps you may see lag.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If your CPU spikes constantly, then that might be it. What process is causing the spike?


----------



## amanda3300 (Jun 13, 2007)

steam and hl.exe.. sometimes it doesnt show what is using it but the percentage is still very high.. like 70's 
Is my processor good enough to play??
also I hooked my computer up directly to my modem instead of goin through the router and I havent lagged much at all tonite. I dont know if this has anything to do with it or if im just having one of those good nights and it will go back to crap tomorrow.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Then your network maybe causing the lag.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you done any windows updates that may have changed your network drivers?


----------



## Matt.M (Sep 30, 2006)

Counter strike requires that the following TCP ports: 27020-27039 and the following UDP ports: 1200,27000-27015 be completely open between the gaming machine and the server. In order to do this, you must configure any/all firewalls to allow these ports. Additionally, if you're behind a router, you must have the router configured to forward the above ports to your local IP (which should be made static so reconfiguration is not necessary).

For the router, if you're behind a router, please see here, select your router, and follow the directions.

For the Windows Firewall:

Click on the Start button.
Click on Control Panel.
Select Security Center from the list.
Select Windows Firewall from the list.
Click on the Advanced tab.
Under the Network Connection Settings section highlight your connection and click on Settings.
Click on the Add Button.
Type in Blizzard or the game title as the Description of service.
Type in your computer's name or IP address in the field provided.
Type in 27020 as the External Port number.
Type in 27020 as the Internal Port number.
Make sure TCP is selected
Repeat the procedure above for all the above mentioned ports, and make sure that UDP is selected for the UDP ones 

Unfortunately, the Windows Firewall cannot add port ranges to the allow list . You may try disabling the firewall temporarily to make sure that it is causing problems, which it may not. But occasionally it has been found that even when the Firewall is disabled, it still blocks some port connections, and thus, ultimately, it'd be safer to go through the repetitious process of configuring it.


----------

